# Mineralized topsoil question...



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I am trying the topsoil method since I am going to have to tear down my tank and start over due to the horrible clado algae problem and I am slowly gathering the things I need. I bought 2 40lbs bags of topsoil and have watered and dried over a period of 2 weeks. I then sifted the soil through chickenwire and through mesh so it now looks, feels, and smells like beach sand. Did I sift it too much? should I try to add some of the small rocks and barks that were in it? Thanks for your help


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you are at the stage where the soil is fully mineralized. When I did my low tech tank, I left all the bark there. That decomposing organic matter will be my source of co2. If you are going to run co2, I would take use the soil as is without all the bark. So far this is working for me without any algae so far.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I am going to run CO2 but lately it has been inconsistent for some reason. I might need to get a new needle valve.

I bought some colorquartz crystals and I have another question: should I add back some of the SMS that I am going to remove to mix with the colorquartz so that some of the bacteria is still in the substrate or will the 2 filters be enough to reduce the chance of a minicycle


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I used my mineralized soil without all the bark and pebbles and was very happy with it. In other tanks that I didn't mineralize the soil or sift if, I eventually ended up with all the little bark bits and twigs on the surface of the substrate - not the look I prefer. 

It wouldn't hurt to add a bit of the SMS back, but I don't think it's really necessary.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah I don't think it'll hurt to put some of the old sms in there. What you can also do is to clean your filter and just squeeze some of the mulm onto the soil. That should also help with the startup of the soil.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

would this top soil methed have lots algae problems?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

By mineralizing the soil I think you tend to avoid a lot of the algae problems that normally occur when you start up a tank. You still have to keep things balanced - you can't overstock, dump food in the tank, etc - but I've noticed a real difference in plant growth and overall tank health when I use soil as opposed to tanks with no soil. The tanks seem to be much easier to care for with the soil underlayer and the plants tend to have more consistent growth. Just my experience.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Currently I am all Aqua Soil but now I am thinking to try this to record the difference between it. Or maybe someone had already did this please share!!!


----------

